# Spiegelung im Wasser



## Symetrie (10. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne in die Oberfläche eines Flusses die Spiegelung eines Gesichtes einbringen. Im Anhang habe ich ein Bild. Mein Scanner ist nicht der allerbeste aber ich hoffe ihr könnt erkennen was ich meine und habt mir da ein paar Tips.
Danke


----------



## MMC2002 (11. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar auch nicht so der Photoshop-Profi, aber ich würde es folgendermaßen probieren.
- Gesicht freistllen
- Auf das "Fluss"-Bild ziehen
- dann bei der Ebene wo das Gesicht ist, den Ebenenmodus auf Ineinanderkopieren stellen und dann eventuell noch die Farbe anpassen

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
MMC2oo2


----------



## ShadowMan (11. September 2004)

Hi ihr beiden!

Ganz so einfach wird das nicht. Du hast wenn du den Ebenenmodus Ineinanderkopieren verwendest ja keine noch Brechungen, die das Glasmaterial ja in dem Sinne charakterisieren. Oder ist dir das nicht so wichtig?

Sonst such doch mal im Forum oder bei google nach "Glasbuttons" oder so.

Für mich sieht das Bild übrigens mehr nach einem Himmel + Glasmaske aus.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## da_Dj (12. September 2004)

Freistellen [auch Gesichtspartien evtl. teilweise raus] Ebenenmodus mit abgeflachter Kante & Relief, und dann 'Fläche' auf 0%,. Evtl. auf einer 2. Ebene noch ein wenig mit schwarz/weiß [bzw raufstufen] malen, dann solltest sowas in etwa hinkriegen.


----------

